# Estate Sale Finds



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Was driving home yesterday morning and about a mile from my house was an estate sale. Nothing better to do so I stopped in.

3 brand new 16g. extension cords (2-50', 1-100') [email protected]
6 1x12x8' solid red oak planks $30 for all

As I'm leaving I walk by a dumpster and next to it is an Airlessco SL1100 with a hose and gun. The thing is stuck solid in a 3/4 filled fiver of paint. Other than that, spotless. I went back in and asked the lady about it. She said it was going in the dumpster but too heavy for her to lift so she was going to have the garbageman put it in for her. I asked if I could buy it...."Honey, you can have it"

Loaded that thing up and took it home. Pickup tube slid right out of the solid paint. Took it apart, soaked everything in recycled lac. thinner, put it back together and the it runs like new. The pump itself had never had paint through it, same with the hose and gun. (Maybe the guy kicked off before he could start the pump?)

Almost enough to make a guy come out of retirement...:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice find. So you gonna sell it now?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can see a new business in your future!!!!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

It is sometimes quite sad to see kids selling off their deceased parents' stuff for next to nothing just to get rid of it...a lot of stuff that is really valuable and could be useful for the kids' themselves. I guess a lot of people just don't value things as much as they used to be valued.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Had coffee with some other "old-timer" contractors this morning. Apparently one of them knew the lady and her husband died about a year ago. I guess he dropped the pump in the paint and went to turn it on and kept blowing fuses, got mad and walked away from it. One of the other guys' son is a paint contractor and he called and wants to come look at it to buy tonite. We'll see what he offers.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Look at the upside. Another person still in this world who can use a great deal on a sprayer is going to be able to earn & feed their family with it_ because_ of the deceased. That's pretty valuable recycling :yes:


y.painting said:


> It is sometimes quite sad to see kids selling off their deceased parents' stuff for next to nothing just to get rid of it...a lot of stuff that is really valuable and could be useful for the kids' themselves. I guess a lot of people just don't value things as much as they used to be valued.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, he showed up at 8:45pm, checked it out, and offered $2500. I had downloaded the manual from their site - thank god for laser printers - and put it in a 3 ring binder. (No charge...) Also a new rock catcher. He said they were going $3100+ bare without shipping on a few sites. He's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet :thumbsup:


Wolfgang said:


> Well, he showed up at 8:45pm, checked it out, and offered $2500. I had downloaded the manual from their site - thank god for laser printers - and put it in a 3 ring binder. (No charge...) Also a new rock catcher. He said they were going $3100+ bare without shipping on a few sites. He's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Well, he showed up at 8:45pm, checked it out, and offered $2500. I had downloaded the manual from their site - thank god for laser printers - and put it in a 3 ring binder. (No charge...) Also a new rock catcher. He said they were going $3100+ bare without shipping on a few sites. He's happy, I'm happy.


Great score there Wolf.  One mans trash is another mans treasure right.


----------

